# rod repair pace/milton



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone around pace/milton do rod repair? i need a guide fixed on a key largo spinning rod. its a stainless steel guide


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Castaways on Avalon. Great work!


----------

